# PS4 European pre-orders not guaranteed after August 6



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 European pre-orders not guaranteed after August 6*

Sony has advised several UK retailers that PlayStation 4 pre-orders made after August 6 can no longer be guaranteed by launch.










Eurogamer reports that Sony issued a statement on the matter to retailers including Amazon and ShopTo. 

ShopTo posted the blurb on its site, and it reads, “Sony have confirmed all PlayStation 4 pre-orders placed from 6th August will now not be guaranteed for launch. You can still pre-order PS4 with us in case we receive cancellations and can fulfil your order for launch.”

Amazon added on its site, “Please note – due to high demand, orders placed for the PlayStation 4 console from 6th August may be received after release date. We will ship orders as soon as we receive sufficient inventory.”

When asked for further details, ShopTo told Eurogamer that the statement came directly from Sony and applies to any European retailer stocking PS4.

There’s still no word to the press on the matter, or what this means for stock supplies in the run up to PS4′s launch later this year.

We’ve asked Sony for comment.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw the news from usatoday, PS4 launch date is Nov 15th in North America and Nov 29 in Europe.
The console will sell for $399


According to the article, they already pre-sold more then 1 million PS4. Wow! 

Minecraft is now included.. Man, that game is addictive!


----------

